# Mustard on pork butt?



## smoknscott (Aug 13, 2015)

I know some people put mustard on their pork butts before putting a rub on it. My question is it just for a binder to make the rub stick? Does it add or take away from the flavor of the meat? Does it help with the bark or help keep the meat moist? I would like to hear from people who have done it both ways. Just looking for something different to try on my next butt smoke.:grilling_smilie:


----------



## for-q cookers (Aug 13, 2015)

Pretty much for a binder IMHO... I like to use French's spicy mustard on mine, there is a little residual flavor from the spices, but not the mustard itself... I've also used Italian dressing, or just plain old EVOO as binders for the rub... Just play around with it until you find what you like best.


----------



## tumbleweed1 (Aug 13, 2015)

I've used both mustard & olive oil as a glue" for the rub to stick to on my first couple of smokes, but now I don't bother. I can get the rub to stick to most meats fine without it.

I never tasted the mustard though when i did use it.

TW


----------



## smokeymose (Aug 13, 2015)

Mustard is cheap and easy and smells good when it first starts cooking, but you don't taste it later. Olive oil does the same thing but pricier. If you let it sit awhile with nothing at all for "binder" the moisture of the meat sticks it. I've used Pam spray too.


----------



## thegreatmc (Aug 13, 2015)

Mustards primary ingredient is water. I have a problem just putting water on my meat, even though I know the mustard is essentially just that. I've also done molasses but couldn't tell a difference.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 13, 2015)

I've never gotten any flavor at all from using mustard--it seems that the smoke kills any taste from the mustard.  Like the others, I've used olive oil, but now I seldom use anything.  I just let the meats natural moisture turn the rub into a paste.

Gary


----------



## mike5051 (Aug 13, 2015)

I've done with mustard and without, didn't notice any difference.  I used to plan to use mustard every time, but would always forget to apply it.  Once I get the rub mixed up, I guess the excitement gets the better of me, and I start rubbing my meat! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Seriously though, I couldn't tell a difference.

Mike


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 13, 2015)

Just to make the rub stick better and no taste if you use regular yellow mustard. Buy the cheap stuff


----------



## smoknscott (Aug 14, 2015)

Hey, thanks for all the replies. I think I'm going to try it next time. I can't wait until I have a few days off to try smoking something different. Maybe try my hand at some ribs or chicken. Looks like I may have another hobby since I got a smoker!


----------



## jbow (Aug 28, 2015)

Hi,

I misunderstood when I first read about applying mustard before the rub and I used DRY mustard. IIRC, I sprayed a light coat of olive oil, rubbed on the dry mustard, then applied a good coat of rub, then added a little raw sugar, wrapped in plastic  wrap overnight. Smoked the Boston butt most of the day in an MES set at max, 275. Foiled at around 165, cooked to 205 with a little apple juice, rested for about an hour after cooking, maybe a little less. Pulled and ATE!

NOW... my mistake turned out to be really good. I made pulled pork and everyone who ate it said it was the best they ever had. I didn't eve put sauce on mine.

I'll be using the dry mustard from now on! I used hickory chips.

I'm smoking 3 or 4 tomorrow... wish me luck.

I need to price shop a little. They are 3.49 a pound at Publix, we also have an Ingles, and a Kroger.. and a butcher shop but they are ALWAYS higher (they have really good meat).. but pork ain't beef.

Julien


----------



## mike5051 (Aug 28, 2015)

Nice jbow!  That sounded like some great pulled pork.  I'll bet that bark was awesome!

Mike


----------



## joe black (Aug 29, 2015)

I have had really good luck with mustard on pork. Also, I use olive oil on beef and either butter or mayo on chicken.


----------



## x0xsaywhutx0x (Aug 29, 2015)

Ive never noticed a difference with or without any binder on. I think the rub sticks great without anything. I never use it because i think its and unneccessary step and waste of mustard/olive oil/etc. But thats just me. Everyone has their own way of doing it and soon you will too. The only thing that matters is the finished product no matter how you get to it


----------

